# Sublimation Help?



## PappaFox (May 26, 2017)

I am new to sublimation printing. I am using an Epson Artisan 1430 with a CISS and pigment ink. I can get a great image to print and transfer but anything white does not transfer. Is there something that I doing wrong in settings? I have ICM turned on and high speed print turned off.


----------



## aplusp (Oct 22, 2015)

White won't transfer unless you have a white toner printer. There is no such thing as white pigment, which is why you don't see it in the transfer.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

PappaFox said:


> I am new to sublimation printing. I am using an Epson Artisan 1430 with a CISS and pigment ink. I can get a great image to print and transfer but anything white does not transfer. Is there something that I doing wrong in settings? I have ICM turned on and high speed print turned off.


Sublimation needs sublimation ink....not pigment ink.
As said in the post above white is not going to transfer with sublimation.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

just like above Not white ink in inkjets
and you need sublimation inks not pigment inks
you can buy sub inks for epson from cobraink.com 
also my personal experiance and seeing the cons I would not use a cis


----------

